# I cant stop eating



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

OK guys things are getting out of control i cant stop eating, Ive been training only 2 weeks initially i had to force food down me now im eating every 3-4 hours and still feeling hungry throughout the day. Is it ok to have junk food at least once a week as I'm craving for cod & chips and a beef & onion pie  , also if possible could someone workout how much i need to be eating to put on weight thanks.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

http://swole.me/

Try this mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

http://scoobysworkshop.com/calorie-calculator/


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Its clear you need to be eating 4398 cals a day to put on weight....

In all seriousness how could someone work out something like that when you never told us your weight, height, age(although I'll guess 41 or 42), activity level, anything.

I would say though that ya it is ok to have junk food once a week, it won't ruin anything


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If your eating every 3-4 hours cut this down to 2-3 hours by dividing up the portions.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> http://scoobysworkshop.com/calorie-calculator/


This one's pretty good no? As that's the one I'm currently using to try and work out my BMR and DEE.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Up your whole food protein intake, 200g protein = always hungry, now im up to 300g and cant even finish my daily macros


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Malibu said:


> Up your whole food protein intake, 200g protein = always hungry, now im up to 300g and cant even finish my daily macros


lol im on 400 and still always hungry


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

500C, 500P and 200F = 5800 cals.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 500C, 500P and 200F = 5800 cals.


What the hell is ur stats mate that alot off food

?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

6foot 1/2 inch. 276lbs/125KG roughly, lifts above avi, been working out two and 1/2 years, eat big to get big.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

wow 5000 dont seem so much im 5.8 90k and on 4000 lol but bench more :tongue:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

reza85 said:


> lol im on 400 and still always hungry


how much of that is from whole food?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

reza85 said:


> wow 5000 dont seem so much im 5.8 90k and on 4000 lol but bench more :tongue:


Good lad, ultimate test of strength and manhood is DL though


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

yea best is 220 so you beat me on that but i did squat ass to grass 180 if you go all the way down then i must say that is one badd ass squat you there mate


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'm eating 500g protein an more some days and im always hungry still, only 40g from shakes..

For me its hard not to eat too much lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Malibu said:


> how much of that is from whole food?


300 mate maybe more


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

need2bodybuild said:


> I'm eating 500g protein an more some days and im always hungry still, only 40g from shakes..
> 
> For me its hard not to eat too much lol


how many carbs ? looking extreamly lean mate


----------

